# Top 5 things to see in a weekend



## Imogen123 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm heading to Hong Kong this weekend. I have a list of the tourist attractions that I'm planning on going to see, but wondered if there were any other 'off the beaten track' sights that I should also consider?

I'd really like to do some kind of hike on the Sunday.

Thoughts welcome!

Thanks,
Imogen


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

How long are you here for?


----------



## Imogen123 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi there,
I arrive on Saturday morning and leave the following Friday night (and have business meetings Tuesday - Thursday)... so have around four full days off work to explore 
Imogen


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

I would highly recommend Victoria Peak but at the moment it is such a pain to get up there due to the protests. My friend and I wanted to go last Sunday but they say it would take a few hours to reach the top and it should take 20-30 minutes.

I'm still trying to figure out what to do in my spare time as well. I arrived from the UK last week and I'm contemplating whether to seek work here or not. If you're into the party scene then there's Lan Kwai Fong. It's a district where all the foreigners/expats go to mingle and party hard.


----------



## Imogen123 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi there

Thanks for the quick response. That does sound a bit lengthy, but Victoria Peak is definitely on my list! Are there any cool things to do that aren't obstructed by the protests? What about the beaches?

How are you finding Hong Kong in general? I'm thinking of moving out there in a month or so, so this is really the test... I'm originally from the UK too (Bristol) but currently living in Australia.

Thanks
Imogen


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Imogen123 said:


> Hi there Thanks for the quick response. That does sound a bit lengthy, but Victoria Peak is definitely on my list! Are there any cool things to do that aren't obstructed by the protests? What about the beaches? How are you finding Hong Kong in general? I'm thinking of moving out there in a month or so, so this is really the test... I'm originally from the UK too (Bristol) but currently living in Australia. Thanks Imogen


I haven't really check out HK properly yet as I've been busy getting my HK residency card renewed and taking care of some personal matters. I've only been here for a week and all I've done is shopping (haha I know).

I'm here for 2 months and I'm here to test the waters to see whether I want to work in HK. I'm over here to check out the job market and see how things are performing. The only thing putting me off is learning Cantonese as mine is almost non-existence...but I understand it but just can't reply back in it haha.


----------



## milsmith (Oct 27, 2014)

the Tsuen Wan reservoir is a gentle walk, quite recommend it


----------



## maryknoll (Mar 30, 2014)

There is plenty of cool stuff to do in Hong Kong for visitors!

1) Visit the Peak
2) Take a nice stroll at Tai O or Cheung Chau
3) Take a leisurely sampan ride from Aberdeen to Lamma Island, stroll to one of the many seafood restaurants for a seafood fest
4) Hike at Dragon's Back
5) Visit the wet markets in the New Territories and eat at a Cha Chaan Teng afterwards
6) Have a group of friends together and explore the food from a Dai Pai Dong
7) On a nice autumn day it is nice to walk in Hong Kong park
8) Dim Sum at any Dim Sum restaurant
9) Experience the hustle and bustle at Temple Street night market
10) Have another group of friends together and order a "Typhoon Shelter crab meal" at Shun Kee Typhoon Shelter Crab
11) Go night squid fishing
12) Hire a junk and get lazy for a day
13) Stroll Ap Liu market for vintage collectibles
... and many more stuff to do!

Hong Kong offers a great variety of activities to do, you just have to go out and explore it!


----------

